# Khazad ai-menu!



## In Flames (Sep 10, 2002)

At the battle of Helm's Deep Gimli cries the phrase "Khazad ai-menu!" when he attacks.
What does that phrase mean? I know that Khazad means Dwarfes, but what about the rest?


----------



## Bombadillo (Sep 10, 2002)

dwarfs on the menu?
but just check the other thread named khazad amenu and there you read that amenu means people or race in finnisch or something like that.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 10, 2002)

Hehe..Dwarfes on the menu..

Thanks, Doh! I even posted on that thread.


----------



## Ponte (Sep 10, 2002)

It means "The Dwarves are upon you" in Khuzdul.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 10, 2002)

amenu means our nation in hebrew. funny how in 2 days 2 threads called khazad aimenu are cristened.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 10, 2002)

Tack Buu! 

Thats the answer i wanted.
Where did you find that?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 10, 2002)

I found it in the book with the the appendixes (I wonder why the appendixes isn't in the return of the king in the Swedish version.  ) in the part about the languages of the peoples of middle-earth.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 10, 2002)

there are so many people who dont read the appendices because they think its just index and junk. The 1st time i read the books i didnt read them.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 10, 2002)

Okay thanks, yeah i wonder why they left that out in the Swedish version. 
Guess ill just have to get the English version back from my sis.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 12, 2002)

The full quote is in my signature. It roughly translates, "'Axes of the Dwarves! The Dwarves are upon you!" It's a dwarven battle cry.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Gamil.

Btw does anyone know if the appendixes is left out in any other version apart from the Swedish


----------

